
Seth's Blog: The big drop off - javery
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/the-big-drop-off.html
======
tsally
Seth writes something and it get's up-voted because it's Seth. Pretty
standard.

~~~
gehant
Every time Seth is the author of an article, someone complains. Pretty
standard.

~~~
tsally
Witty, but untrue. Seth has some very good articles; I have several
bookmarked. However, sometimes Seth just can't resist stating the obvious. He
can get away with it because of his reputation.

~~~
gehant
I hear where you're coming from, and in all likelihood you're probably right -
but I couldn't resist ;)

However, upvotes and insightful commentary are actions (in aggregate) that
would encourage quality articles to rise above a so-so article driven (mostly)
by celebrity

~~~
tsally
By that reasoning, my complaint was actually useful because in decreased the
value of the aggregate. ;)

------
bsaunder
I liked this. I never thought about it this way. Short. To the point. Seems
interesting and useful.

------
TravisLS
What he says is very true, but let me take it one step further. Great
marketers spend their time developing products/services/stories that don't
drop off, but they also spend their time encouraging their first circle to
talk to their second circle.

------
brandnewlow
Translation?

~~~
bsaunder
I think part of the cause of the big drop off may be the "release early
philosophy". Sure, release early, but I think your early release needs to have
a critical mass of utility to inspire the first circle to tell the second
circle.

~~~
zackham
Well, the philosophy is release early and -often-

------
zackattack
Build retweetable content.

